

Sass Ruby's Clever CSS - kingsidharth
http://sass-lang.com/

======
cmykgrayscale
If you are using sass, you might as well use <http://compass-style.org/>
Awesome piece of software that brings together sass/scss and css frameworks
(blueprint, 960). It also has a built-in list of commonly used mixins.

